# Life in the Old Eggs yet!!



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I am on the 2ww again. Despite this being our 4 try and being 18 months older, we have had the best result so far! I managed to get 13 eggs, 11 were mature, 9 fertilised, 7 grew. We now have 3 grade 1's on board, 2 grade 1's frozen and 2 grade 2 frozen. I am over the moon. I know that this is no sign of what is going on inside them at this moment, but I am pleased that we have come this far. I don't know if was the new treatment plan, a change of clinic or the summer of accupuncture and chineese herbs.... but so far so good. 
Just trying to keep sane now for 2ww. I think that the ongoing drug regime of pills and jabs will keep me busy, but it reminds you of what you are still going through rather than getting a total shut off.
Making the most of some " me time"
Bright Eyes


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

lots of      to you  for a BFP! 

This is an excellent result, my god! 13 eggs! 3 grade 1 in tummy and 4 frozen! perfect!  

I am on 2ww too since yesterday with a FET . This 2ww , I will never get used to it!   I am glad I am working, the only way for me to stay sane during these 2 weeks  

Future Mummy


----------



## Poppy2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow this sounds so positive.  I am keeping everything crossed for you.....

Go girl
xx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

swell batch you got there Bright eyes . Good luck i'll   for you well done   & to you too F/M   .

                                                                            Misty xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you       

Alegria


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks girls for the wishes
Best of Luck Future Mummy too!    I wish I could go to work but my job is so unpredictable, stressful and long hours..I'm sure that it would be more harm than good. 
Love Bright Eyes


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Bright Eyes

That's brill news, what a result, that's quite a crop of eggs you had!   Wishing you lots of luck for your 2ww.   I hope it whizzes by.

Do you mind me asking what protocol and drugs you did for this cycle? Did you have assisted hatching?

I'm trying to sort out what to take for my next cycle as this time i had a poor response on max dose menopur. Thinking of taking DHEA this time.

Moth x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Despite our bumper crop we have had another BFN, and it is so frustrating. Either they just must stop growing or don't stick. Had aspririn, steroids, calcichew , that prynova, and heprin jabs this time so that should have helped the latter ( Moth, I just had a short protocol with menupur and cetrotide for stimms...and accupuncuture for 6 months.. Didn't have assisted hatching )
FET in the new year but feeling weary with it all and not confident at all.
Bright Eyes


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Bright Eyes - So sorry hun....    
Please don't give up yet, you still have every chance with your FET - Here to a New Year BFP   

Alegria xxx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Bright Eyes  
  
I'm so sorry, it's so unfair.

You take care.

love 

Moth xx


----------

